# Warn out springer



## buickmike (Apr 18, 2015)

*Worn out springer*

I'm restoring this Phantom prior to riding.  Replaced stove bolts with AS bolts.  Now the issue is what do I have to do to anchor the spring.





What is the correct set up?




The one pictured on the left came on the bike.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 18, 2015)

buickmike said:


> i'm restoring this phantom prior to riding.  Replaced stove bolts with as bolts.  Now the issue is what do i have to do to anchor the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The bike looks like a 55 -58 with the new style fork, which uses the yoke on the left.
No joke!
The chain ring is not a Schwinn design.


----------



## buickmike (Apr 19, 2015)

OK wes-thanks. I will retro fit yoke from older design using locknuts on each end of spring better of the two cushions and go from there.as received. the thru bolt was almost against handle bar stem.gotta be something better than that.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm not sure if these will be of any help. If the thru bolt is darn near touching the stem something has to be wrong.


----------



## spoker (Apr 19, 2015)

somtimes the part number 2935 gets put on the wrong fork,the older fork takes a 34 degree part and the later fork takes a 30 degree part,the 2 fork angles are differant,nothing will fit right if they are used on the wrong fork


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2015)

I can't verify the angles on the spring bracket but I would assume they are identical, otherwise there would definitely be a different part number between the old and new style fork. Only thing that would throw the bolt back towards the stem is a compressed or shorter spring and a worn out bumper. In buickmikes pictures it looks like the spring in the right pic is longer and not as compressed, but viewing them at that angle in a pic it's really hard to tell. The part numbers on the springs are the same also, so again I assume they are identical.


----------



## spoker (Apr 19, 2015)

memory lane has them listed in there catalog same part number but differant angle,i think the fenders have the fork mounting hole in a differant place for old and new fork,cant prove it as im going on memory,maby someone at memory lane can explaine the same part number deal,also was there a heavy duty spring for the whizzer?


----------



## spoker (Apr 19, 2015)

if you look at the torque bolt on the right it has paerts toadjust spring tension,2895 can be set closer to 2930 to increase spring tension,2890 locks 2895 once you set the desired tension,is part number 2930 missing from the torque bolt?the newer fork has no tension adjuster,i like the older more stout fork than the later one,the later one wors better on middle weights


----------



## buickmike (Apr 19, 2015)

Just finished the crossover-could not remove nut inside of spring to use inside of spring of original assembly.have several springs all old.have one Nos but same height.however in my pile there is aprewar?  Fork whose spring is taller but hesitated. to use it.did install early yoke. with old spring and adjusting barrels etc.thanks 4 pics-think whizer spring is needed if heavy duty can be proven upon sitting on bike spring compressed. almost to bottoming out! Need more spring before stunt driving.


----------



## spoker (Apr 19, 2015)

glad to here its comming around for ya,the more ya mess with it the more sense ittl make,i guess thats part of the fun!


----------



## the tinker (Apr 19, 2015)

I read some where that when Schwinn reissued the Phantom one of the better things they did was to use a stronger spring. An adult riding an older Schwinn will completely compress the older springs, even back in the day. My original Phantom spring does this. I have a re issue 95 springer on another bike and there is no compression until I hit a bump.  Could the thru bolt you have possibly be wrong?  As in too long, and  just something a previous owner used?  Hard to tell if its a little long from photo.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 19, 2015)

buickmike,
SEE MY P.M. TO YOU.
WES


----------



## spoker (Apr 19, 2015)

interesting,they made the original phantom for youngsters,the phantom ads have youg boys on the phantom,they could economize on the latter springer without no problem with the weight of the rider,the anniversity was designed for an adult,looks like they knew somthing!


----------



## spoker (Apr 19, 2015)

hey buickmike do you have a buick?i have a 67 gs with a stg 1 buick 455 stroker,switch pitch,410 gear,nut and bolt resto on a cali car,used super duty rods with narrowed big end,off set ground the crank 1/16,runs real wellon the street,3 inch mandrel bent exhaust through turbos


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 19, 2015)

A similar issue I'm pondering currently. 55 deluxe hornet and thru bolt was touching the stem..

Backed it off and it seems as if the spring has become compressed:


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yep, collapsed spring and a flattened out rubber bumper will make the bike ride like an F-150 with the twin I beam front suspension. The springers in this discussion definitely need new bumpers and most likely new springs. His bumpers sure don't look like this. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=191559453163


----------



## buickmike (Apr 19, 2015)

Relaxing now.  The only way I can run the phantom is by using the longer spring off the prewar unit its been tack welded at the leg brace so no value to resell could put it on my 37. But again makes them top heavy too enjoy---.spoker-:68-69 custom-GS both small blocks want to run 4spds but too heavy to be quick.Went to Memory Lane few years ago cause I thought I would get a break + actually find something at a swap meet but the people there were more vicious than the car guys


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 19, 2015)

I had the same kind of stuff going on a while back and in the end in my case the through spring bolt was bent, the rubber bumper was smashed like GTS was saying old worn spring but the real KICKER and this was all my fault, I had the FORK PIVOT BOLT so tight that the spring locked up and would not move solid as a rock just like that F150 good luck


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 19, 2015)

Your local skateboard shop should have urethane bumpers that will work.  Just an example:
http://www.nhsfunfactory.com/item/3...uine-parts-standard-conical-94a-cushions-hard


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 19, 2015)

eddy45 said:


> I had the same kind of stuff going on a while back and in the end in my case the through spring bolt was bent, the rubber bumper was smashed like GTS was saying old worn spring but the real KICKER and this was all my fault, I had the FORK PIVOT BOLT so tight that the spring locked up and would not move solid as a rock just like that F150 good luck




Hadn't occurred to me. I loosened and lubed the pivot bolts, and it sprung. Somewhat, I think some has been compressed that's not coming back .. And man, Geez, earlier somebody said they were weak while the newer repop phantoms were stronger. . It's been over 40 years, I don't remember them being so bouncy, springy, while the phantom repop hardly budges. . Whoever wrenched mine down prob did so because they're so weak.


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 21, 2015)

I like that 55 hornet looks like the same color as my 58 green on green good luck


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 21, 2015)

eddy45 said:


> I like that 55 hornet looks like the same color as my 58 green on green good luck




Yup me too, that Opel green combined with the sea green makes for a delicious combo.

The very 1st cleaning really brightened it up but, as seen inside that spring photo, lots more to go;


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Nice job*

Looks like a different bike. To me that's the best kind of resto a good clean one.


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 21, 2015)

P.S when its all cleaned up use a real good car wax protects old paint  brings out the color, and they shine.


----------

